# SIX MILE BAY



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

that is over by minnewaken rite?


----------



## Debb (Apr 18, 2003)

six mile bay is located about 6 miles west of Devils Lake on Highway 19 and about 15 miles east of Minnewaukan. Six mile bay runs north and south and about 3-4 miles long. The water enters six mile bay from the north thru channel A from Dry Lake. Channel a and the bridge at hwy 19 are very popular fishing spots. The lake record Perch and Musky were caught in six mile bay. The boat dock located just west and south of the hwy 19 bridge on six mile bay is an excellent place to put in whenever there are strong nw winds. There is lots of structure to check out in Six Mile Bay, and to cover it all, plan on spending a couple of days. Best of luck. :beer:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i came to do some ice fishing and i across six mile bay bridge and there was a car flew off the bridge
anyone no anything abotu that


----------

